

Ask HN: Please review my app 'Earthquakes Monitor' for Windows Phone - gspyrou

Ask HN: Please review my app 'Earthquakes Monitor' for Windows Phone<p>Hi , 
I am a long time reader of HackerNews and this is my fist time posting a Ask HN!
Earthquakes Monitor is a Windows Phone app that is designed to provide quakes information in near real time by using Toast Notifications &#38; Live Tiles.<p>App landing page : http://plusapps.eu/Earthquakes-Monitor.html<p>Any feedback on the application and the landing page would be highly appreciated.<p>Thanks,
George.
======
sdfjkl
Landing page (I have no Windows phone):

The price is in US$ only - you may want to consider adding other currencies,
perhaps even with a GeoIP lookup.

Blatant typo in "full fearuted trial".

Phone image looks like it was scaled up from a lower resolution, better find a
high-res image.

I find the image browsing controls (dots at the bottom) a bit awkward and non-
obvious.

You may want to consider removing the AT&T and Samsung marks, that spells
legal trouble if the wrong person looks at your page, especially since you're
not acknowledging them.

~~~
gspyrou
Thanks a lot ! Fixed the typo and I will check again the images.

------
gspyrou
Clickable: <http://plusapps.eu/Earthquakes-Monitor.html>

~~~
fieldforceapp
Instead of "PlusApps.eu" in the upper left, I would place the name of the app
itself.

Should the app name be "Earthquake Monitor" without an 's'?

First paragraph syntax, an extra space before the period "Seismological Centre
."

Also what's the unique value here: is it real time notifications, or the
graphic display, or something else? What ever that key unique feature is, make
that the one thing you highlight.

To do this, I would change the structure of the landing page slightly: move
the "Features" section down (there are too many features here that take away
from your key feature) and insert one big "key feature" section there instead.

For example, if the key feature is real time notifications, put a static info
graphic there to explain why that feature along is worth purchase price. And
all the other features are, therefore, a "bonus" for the price.

